# Advise on Entitlements single mother working full time



## gm78 (15 May 2009)

Hi just wondering if anyone can give me a bit of advice. I recently split up from boyfriend and we have a joint mortgage on a property. I'm going through legal battle to take it over which is really costly. There seems to be no help out there. I'm working full time paying full mortgage although  not living in the property as the bank says I have to and paying full time creche fees. At the end of the month I have very little to live on so am forced to stay in my parents house until my finances improve. My ex also pays no maintenance I have tried unsuccessfully through the courts to get him to pay his arrears . Is there anything I am entitled to help. I was told by Community Welfare that unless I work part time I am entitled to nothing and I should go get a loan to cover me during my difficult period. Would I be better off working part- time?


----------



## elcato (15 May 2009)

> I'm working full time paying full mortgage although not living in the property as the bank says I have to and paying full time creche fees. At the end of the month I have very little to live on so am forced to stay in my parents house until my finances improve


Sorry I dont understand. You are working full time and your partner is staying in the property on his own ? If not, Is the house empty ? You are paying the mortgage but the bank are having some input into this ? Maybe you could clarify ?


----------



## allthedoyles (15 May 2009)

Depending on your *nett* earnings, you may be entitled to FIS .

You should apply for medical card / doctors GP card.

As you are now single again , you can apply for Single Parent Tax Credit  as you work and pay tax . This will give you extra € 1,830 euro tax credit per year


----------



## gm78 (17 May 2009)

Yes, its a tricky situation.I'm paying the full mortgage as I am working full time and as its a joint mortgage I am solely and jointly liable for the full mortgage. I cannot live in the property and my ex refuses to allow me to rent or sell the property , hence the reason I have the bring the matter to court to allow me to take over the mortgage on the property. Now that its a new mortgage I will have to come off tracker and take out a svr mortgage which is more expensive and not affordable but at least if I have it my name I can rent or get an au pair perhaps to cut down on childcare.


----------

